# Is the South of France not so motorhome friendly?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

An observation...

We are starting week four of our long trip around parts of Europe. We are in a tag axle van so I appreciate not all sites can take us. 

I have emailed almost thirty sites in the south of France - all bar one replied. Of those replying, none could accomodate a tag axle, with two exceptions. I am on one of the two now, and a lot of shunting was required! I am dreading getting out of here tomorrow!

When I have emailed sites in Italy, here are examples of the replies

1) Yes we have large camping places available for you. Please confirm your dates and contact numbers. 

2) We will accommodate your camper. If the site is too full you can always use our garden area. 

3) Please tell us your exact days and we will make you a special placement. 

It seems to me Italy is far more welcoming. With that in mind, we are not spending a penny more in France, and tomorrow are heading straight over the border from Antibes. France's loss is Italy's gain. 

I will also add that one site in Biot claimed they could take us, but the pitch was less than eight metres. She also wanted 27 euro for the pleasure. We did a three point turn and left. 

I have always sent my emails in local language and the replies have been a mixture! I can't help but think the Italians like me because I write to them in Italian! 

Russell

Russell


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Rus.... where are you and what route have you taken so far just out of interest..... on our way to redruth.... i'm afrade I cant get back to sorento untill end of september as work in getting in the way


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I never told them I was a tag axle and just turned up. Having said that I only stopped on 3 sites all the time I was there. I now just use aires.

Karl


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

By contrast, we arrived at a site in Italy where the owner was happy for us to pitch up half on a pitch and half on the roadway to the next pitch. Obviously when a site is full, I would not expect this etc.

Glad to be out of France. Many aspects of the last few days have left a bitter taste.

Russell


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have an 8m m/h and have had no problems in France on municipal sites but we have had big problems in Spain. 

Paid for pitch but could not get in any.

"Not my problem" the owner said as he left.

So we parked in the car park and left the next day.

BTW we also have had no problems with Aires despite our size.


----------

